# Easton A/C/G arrow shaft



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

So this are going to be my next arrows and I just want to confirm the next and see what you think about it 

Easton A/C/G Aluminum Carbon Gold shafts (doz)

Easton A/C/G Aluminum Carbon Gold Break-off point (doz)

Easton A/C/G Aluminum Carbon Gold PIN + NOCK (doz)

Easton G PIN Nocks (doz)

Kurly vanes (dayglow,red,yellow,and green)

All from altservices.co.uk or alternativess.com


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the "x10" pin nocks over the G-pin but, that is up to you


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

IMO, ACG's don't offer much over the Carbon Ones. I recommend to my students who want Easton arrows to shoot Carbon Ones, or save up for ACE's.

Otherwise, I think your choices are sound.

John


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

I really like my ACGs. I've been trying some Carbon One's lately, but I think I'll switch back soon.

You probably already know this (and Alt Services should get it right), but ACG's have two different internal diameters. Shafts with spine between 430 and 540 use the ACG components. Any weaker spines (610-1500) use ACE components. Make sure you get the right points and pins.

If you're not sure of how well they will tune, I might get an extra dozen points. That way you have some extras to try a lighter point weight, or in case you lose one in a bale.

Make sure to email Alt Services to get the right sized Kurlies. They didn't have a size listed for ACGs when I last looked, and I haven't emailed them to see what they recommend. 

-T


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

edgerat said:


> I like the "x10" pin nocks over the G-pin but, that is up to you




don't know if such nocks are made for the ACG

its my choice on the X10

I think the ACG is the best value from easton. My wife, who has X10 and ACE prefers the ACG for her BB. the ACE is the clear choice for unmarked FITA rounds but for adult FITA, assuming you can get the distance they are great arrows. ITs what I use for practice these days


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

what about if I choose the acc's? i could get 18 for the price i'm spending for the acg's. 
I just dont know if a dozen is enough , but if it is i might stay with the acg's


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

jhcc93 said:


> what about if I choose the acc's? i could get 18 for the price i'm spending for the acg's.
> I just dont know if a dozen is enough , but if it is i might stay with the acg's


ACG's are the old Navigators....a shaft I wasn't particularly impressed with when shooting compound. It was just heavy for the size....

The ACC's are the most durable shaft out there and they have a great range of spines to choose from and easy to find components....

Cost has risen dramatically this year for Easton Arrows, so get your orders in quick!

SB


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

so which one would you recommend me? ACC'S??
and later on changing to ACG'S,ACE'S, or X10's?? im recurve shooter


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Flex-Fletch FFP-187 Shield Vanes (pk/100) or kurly vanes??????


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed with John- either save the cash and buy C1's, or invest in ACE's/X10's/Nano's if you're swimming in money.

I'd take C1's over ACC's any day. Small OD, super durable, cheap and perform well.

Unless you're shooting at a high level and shooting on targets you're unlikely to pass through, I wouldn't bother with mylar vanes. If you do go for mylar vanes, I'd take spinwings or eli/gaspro over kurly vanes no questions asked.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you're new and may occionally miss completely, and hit something that could damage your arrows: Get ACCs. They're incredibly durable. Very tough, long lasting arrows.

If not, go for the Carbon Ones. Very nice arrows, tiny diameter, not too heavy, and they appear to have the specs of a much more expensive arrow.

When you're ready to "grow" out of those (either for skill or size, etc.), save up for the ACEs.

And I wouldn't buy more than a dozen at a time. You're not likely to really NEED more than that, so save the money for down the road when you'll eventually need/want to upgrade. And if you do NEED more than a dozen because you're losing too many arrows, then save the money and get Platinum Plus. Worrying about "Crap, if I miss that target I'll lose a $30 arrow I can't afford to replace" is not a good way to learn to focus on proper form or execution... :wink:


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

m, the set of C1's I owned (and still have all 12 of after a lot of shooting, an unmatched feat) have been extremely durable, more so than ACC's imo.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Carbon ones for recurve, ACG for compound 50m. Ace if you have the cash.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bean Burrito said:


> m, the set of C1's I owned (and still have all 12 of after a lot of shooting, an unmatched feat) have been extremely durable, more so than ACC's imo.


Good to know. Thanks. I've moved on to ACEs, so I doubt I'll go back to Carbon Ones anytime soon. Those ACCs I had, though, were pretty darn tough. Of course, by the time I got rid of them I was no longer hitting plywood or target stands anymore, so I may never again be able to compare "durability" under the same conditions...


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Which carbon ones would be good?? Easton carbon one shafts?


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, I think that's what we've been discussing. Not generic "carbon ones", but the specific Easton Carbon One arrows. Might have been a bad naming choice for Easton. I've imagined that conversation a few times. It's something like "Who's On First?"

"So, what arrows do you want?"

"Some carbon ones."

"Okay, well, we've got several to choose from."

"I'll take 600s."

"600 of them?!" (ch-ching...)

"No, just a dozen."

"Oh..." (darn it...)

"600 spine."

"Well, I don't know if I have that spine, until you tell me which shafts you want."

"I said carbon ones."

"I get that, but WHICH carbon ones? I have 14 different kinds in stock."

"I know, that's why I said 600 spine."

. . . . . . .


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

All ACG, C1, ACE, Pro Field, Navigator have the same INTERNAL diameter. It is the external daimeter that varies over the various sizes. All of the points and pins will fit but there may be either carbon overhang or component overhang.

Furthermore, CE medallion pro, Cartel expert, and McKinney II shafts also have the same internal diameter as the Easton shafts listed above, and again, the outside diameters will vary and you have to be careful of carbon or component overhang.

Carbon overhang is not good and should be avoided in all cases. Component overhang on points will just be a PITA and not a great issue on pins.

Component overhang can be easily mitigated with a drill motor and belt sander to match the component to the shaft.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

m013690 said:


> Yeah, I think that's what we've been discussing. Not generic "carbon ones", but the specific Easton Carbon One arrows. Might have been a bad naming choice for Easton. I've imagined that conversation a few times. It's something like "Who's On First?"


Just wait until you tell him that you understand what he's saying, but you still haven't gotten the points...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good info there Jim. I wasn't sure on the Medallion Pro, but knowing that the rest of those shafts all accept basically the same components is very useful information. 

In addition, the McKinney Jr. shafts will also accept A/C/E components, and vice versa. I put some McK Jr. points in ACE shafts for one of my students and they worked fine, with just the slightest excess diameter on the point outside the shaft. Nothing to worry about though.

I agree that if there is a discrepancy between the OD of the point or pin and the shaft, it's always better to err on the side of too big a component than too small.

John


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

For the money, I really like the Carbon Ones....very durable and good components...I had a choice of any arrow I wanted, and being a newbie, the Carbon One is way better than I needed, but I am glad I got them!

If you have a ton of money....ACE's or X10's...


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I would be quite happy to shoot carbon ones with recurve, but with compound I've found that the rear end is slightly vulnerable to damage, even if you use pin nocks. Bang for buck they are really hard to beat.

Not that it would effect beginner or even average archer much. Only idiots like me who like to shoot 12 arrows in one spot at 50m.

As far as my personal choice goes, I shoot ace's with recurve (have about 4-5 dozens, some are used more, some less), currently trying navi fmj with compound.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

With a compound, I would stay away from either Carbon Ones or ACE's unless you go with a Beiter InOut nock that completely covers the back end. Any hit on those arrows with a pin is asking for the back end to be destroyed!


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

That is pretty much void with ace's as anyone who will be shooting them has cut them from back already and they are essentially pro fields.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Is there is a certain size for your shaft , according to what you shoot? Compound or recurve? If it is like that what size should I get if shooting with recurve?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Depends of your draw length, weight, limbs, release and technique.

Tell us at least your required arrow length and and draw weight and we'll be able to conjure you a suitable spine. Bow length will be good too.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

DL is my arms lenght % 2.5? so 72.5/2.5 = 29? Draw weight 36 on a 70" bow


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Well, no.

If you are unsure, check with your local coach. He/she can look that you have a good posture and correct draw length and then help with arrow length and spine. Most of us do this all the time and it will take maybe 5 minutes to get everything on board, over internet it might take a lot of lost dollars on arrows which aren't correct spine.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Well i'm shooting actually with full lenght aluminum jazz ones i have there for 30m distance , and what I know he hasnt said something about a bad posture mine , but I havent also asked about my draw lenght but he says I got long arms  
Let me see how can I find out my exact draw lenght and I'll post it later on


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

You definitely should, because the divide by 2.5 thing gives me a DL of 27.6", but my actual DL is 29 7/8". HUGE difference. Some of us are just built funny, but if you guess, you could really get your arrow wrong. WAY wrong.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

M- you were right  he said my DL is 31 and not 29 ...


----------



## mureta (Jul 22, 2012)

Scott.Barrett said:


> For the money, I really like the Carbon Ones....very durable and good components...I had a choice of any arrow I wanted, and being a newbie, the Carbon One is way better than I needed, but I am glad I got them!
> 
> If you have a ton of money....ACE's or X10's...


I think that the Carbon ones, are very unstable at longs distances, becouse they are so light that the wind affect the flight of the arrow, and also, for being only CARBON shafts, at the first miss arrow the break.

sorry the english, I`m from south america.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

mureta said:


> I think that the Carbon ones, are very unstable at longs distances, becouse they are so light that the wind affect the flight of the arrow, and also, for being only CARBON shafts, at the first miss arrow the break.
> 
> sorry the english, I`m from south america.


They aren't light, they're in between an ACE and X10 for weight.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Im planing now to get a dozen of CarBon Ones and a dozen of acc to find out which fits me the best...
But still dont know about what shaft size in both with my 31 DL I was thinking carbon ones 660 and acc 3L-18


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

jhcc93 said:


> Im planing now to get a dozen of CarBon Ones and a dozen of acc to find out which fits me the best...
> But still dont know about what shaft size in both with my 31 DL I was thinking carbon ones 660 and acc 3L-18


Save the money and just buy the C1's, you'll only shoot the ACC's once after trying them.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bean Burrito said:


> Save the money and just buy the C1's, you'll only shoot the ACC's once after trying them.


I agree. I had ACCs for a long while, and even though they're really durable, and I liked them a lot at the time, I wouldn't go back to them for target shooting with the alternatives out there (Carbon Ones or ACEs).


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

jhcc93 said:


> Im planing now to get a dozen of CarBon Ones and a dozen of acc to find out which fits me the best...
> But still dont know about what shaft size in both with my 31 DL I was thinking carbon ones 660 and acc 3L-18


Assuming 31" draw and 36# limbs (which should give ~41# at your draw), you'll be looking at around 500 size or even stiffer.


----------

